# [SOLVED] HDMI Splitter: What do I need for this set-up?



## kunruh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to use an HDMI powered splitter to take one input and send it to 2 outputs. 

*The input: *
Coming from an Xbox 360 (one of the older white models) through a ~6' HDMI cable made by Microsoft specifically for the Xbox 360.

*The 1st output:*
One 3' HDMI (1.4ver) purchased from RadioShack outputting to my HD LED monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 (http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/655981.jpg). This has two HDMI ports available in the back. I have tried plugging into both.

*The 2nd output:
* One 3' HDMI (1.4ver) purchased from RadioShack outputting to my AVerMedia AVerTV HD DVR Video Capture card installed into my custom desktop computer.

My monitor is connected to my computer's video card through a VGA cable. I am trying to get it to work so that I can play on the Xbox using one of the HDMI channels on my monitor while recording the gameplay with my capture card through my computer.
I have experimented so many different ways of connecting these all together, powered everything off and on again. I just purchased a second splitter because I figured the first one was just defective. But I'm having the same problem with this one. I can't seem to get it to display anything. Sometimes if I have just the output to the monitor plugged into the splitter and not the one going to the capture card, it will work for a bit, but then it turns off if I try changing anything. The Xbox is working fine and I have tested all the HDMI cables and they work just fine with a direct connection. I have no idea what the issue is 
After buying two splitters already and both haven't work, I'm about to give up. I have been trying to do research on it and it seems like the effectiveness of splitters like this depends a lot on your setup and what equipment you are using.

Is there anyone that can shed some light on this issue/point me in the direction of the CORRECT splitter that I need that will work.

Any insight, suggestions, comments, or questions would be greatly appreciated! I'm all out of ideas on this one  Thank you!


----------



## kunruh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HDMI Splitter: What do I need for this set-up?*

Boy do I feel like an idiot. Problem solved. My capture card has two input slots. One for HDMI and one for AV_IN if you are using their component to HDMI male converter. I had it plugged into the wrong input -_-;
Simply switched to the correct input and it worked like a charm. Thanks anyway!


----------

